# short neck turtles



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have a friend who wants to get a short neck turtle. wat types of turtles are there on a class 1 lisence that are short neck and how do u house em and wat are there basic needs 
thanks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 8, 2007)

i keep murray river turtle and saw shelled turtles. 
murray is in 4 foot tank. and saw shelled are only little so in 2 foot tank together.
very easy to keep. and are great entertainment. attached is pics of my two setups. if u want more ideas or help pls pm me and i am more than happy to help you out.
they need a heater, and a pump/filter, and a turtle dock and uv light.


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm getting 2 krefts and 2 sawshelleds this week hopefully, easy to look after, never had problems with my old one


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 8, 2007)

*Except that one died and the other is very ill!*


----------



## Ricko (Jan 8, 2007)

pmsl @ mrdestiny but these are the people giving out advice :|


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 8, 2007)

?? Not sure what you mean?


----------

